# Ya hate to see it



## YoloBottles (Jun 13, 2021)

Brand new hutch bottle from @logan.the.collector

GEO Jones, Fonda N.Y. Hutchinson, (was) in mint condition. After spending almost a whole week in some USPS facility in Massachusetts (not within shipping route...), I opened the package to this!






Logan had it insured and was able to refund me for the bottle. At least it is not a very rare/expensive bottle and it is not local so I am not too mad about it. In fact I glued it back together and it still displays nicely despite having cracks.

Here's another bottle I bought from him. Luckily it wasn't broken, and he even sent me a nice Whitall Tatum Co No 1 insulator for free because I didn't have one yet.





Anyways, thank you @logan.the.collector for the sweet deal and the insulator.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 13, 2021)

Sucks! I usually throw a paper cup filled with packing peanuts over the top of a bottle and then wrap it with newspaper or bubble wrap or whatever. 100% success rate so far (but I'm sure a shipping employee will eventually take a golf club to one of my packages for fun and ruin my record eventually)


----------



## YoloBottles (Jun 13, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Sucks! I usually throw a paper cup filled with packing peanuts over the top of a bottle and then wrap it with newspaper or bubble wrap or whatever. 100% success rate so far (but I'm sure a shipping employee will eventually take a golf club to one of my packages for fun and ruin my record eventually)


He had it wrapped in several layers of bubble wrap so it must have taken a real beating. Employees probably spent the whole week playing hot potato with it.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Jun 13, 2021)

Glad you like the bottles Chris, hate to see the Fonda one broken. My streak of good luck ended with shipping that package. Hopefully it comes back for the next package I'm waiting on or I'll be devastated to lose a rare local bottle. USPS scares me with handling bottles every time I send pr purchase one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

I think most that deal with sending bottles thru Usps on a regular basis have had items broken. It has happened to me a number of times. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Jun 14, 2021)

Sent bottles thru them for 20 years and never had this happen or even close. Have had some bottles sent to me in questionable containers and wondered how they even made it,(sent in bags is no way to send glass but people do it to save themselves a few bucks). Bubble wrap- double box and styrofoam is the way to go people.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 14, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> Brand new hutch bottle from @logan.the.collector
> 
> GEO Jones, Fonda N.Y. Hutchinson, (was) in mint condition. After spending almost a whole week in some USPS facility in Massachusetts (not within shipping route...), I opened the package to this!
> 
> ...


 as my post named States, millions of packages sent every day nothing happens to them, I have had bottles break on my shelf, oh they're very old bottles. I'm sure there's bad employees in every business, not much you can do about that. Giddy up


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Sent bottles thru them for 20 years and never had this happen or even close. Have had some bottles sent to me in questionable containers and wondered how they even made it,(sent in bags is no way to send glass but people do it to save themselves a few bucks). Bubble wrap- double box and styrofoam is the way to go people.


I was sent 3 blob bottles in a padded envelope.  I have no idea how they made it in one piece.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 14, 2021)

I sent some expensive cut glass pieces to my brother across the country, and I put them in hard plastic containers, basically indestructible.

Years ago a father-in-law sent his daughter and me a package with glassware in it, and it looked like UPS drove a forklift through it. I tried to get some money from USP for what they did, but they wouldn't give me anything, and they blamed the damage on poor packaging.

I just got a little clock from Bulgaria, and I was surprised it came in perfect condition, even though it wasn't packaged that well.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 14, 2021)

ohhh, I've had many many Broken Bottles arrive through the mail. as seen in some of my past Pics in here. Usually due to poor incompetent Packaging from non Bottle Collectors or just Stupid People that have no Idea Glass is Fragile & easily Breaks. BUT, I get pissed off to see my Package say FRAGILE GLASS HANDLE WITH CARE all over outside of Box but it looks like it was used as a Football in the Super Bowl all Beat to Hell.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> ohhh, I've had many many Broken Bottles arrive through the mail. as seen in some of my past Pics in here. Usually due to poor incompetent Packaging from non Bottle Collectors or just Stupid People that have no Idea Glass is Fragile & easily Breaks. BUT, I get pissed off to see my Package say FRAGILE GLASS HANDLE WITH CARE all over outside of Box but it looks like it was used as a Football in the Super Bowl all Beat to Hell.


Don't ever put Fragile on something that's fragile, might as well be a bullseye at a shooting range. Just making light, if you're sending some fragile package t h r o w it up against the wall if it doesn't break it should make it. I do work at a business that ships packages when people ask me how to pack something that's what I tell him. They don't handle things with with feather pillows, again most employees at LA Fitness take pride in their work. Giddy up


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah, I had another postman tell me putting Fragile on Package just makes them try harder to break it. This don't make sense, why is that? LEON.


----------



## Toma777 (Jun 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, I had another postman tell me putting Fragile on Package just makes them try harder to break it. This don't make sense, why is that? LEON.


Because they're angry all the time at work, and they're trying to get their frustrations out on people they see as either making their jobs harder, or as insulting them by implying they handle things improperly.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 14, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> Because they're angry all the time at work, and they're trying to get their frustrations out on people they see as either making their jobs harder, or as insulting them by implying they handle things improperly.


My last post on this, postal workers are no different than anybody else we work do our job very well. Apparently some people work for perfect employers or have a business and employ perfect employees, get over it , if you have a better way to send packages use that, we're in a free market for now. Hugs and kisses to you all, giddy up


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 15, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah, I had another postman tell me putting Fragile on Package just makes them try harder to break it. This don't make sense, why is that? LEON.


Lot of sick people out there Leon.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 15, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> Because they're angry all the time at work, and they're trying to get their frustrations out on people they see as either making their jobs harder, or as insulting them by implying they handle things improperly.




YEAH, I kinda figured that.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 15, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Lot of sick people out there Leon.




Sad but True.


----------



## opmustard (Jun 16, 2021)

I have a retired USPS friend and he verified that when he worked in the disribution center, they would throw packages to each other all the time. I asked him why and he simply said it was easier, faster and no one cared if they did this.
I have had bottles arrive broken with insurance, however USPS would simply tell me that the bottle wasn't packaged properly. So, no refund.
This was told to me by a postal worker who is a boyhood friend of mine. He told me insurance on broken glass hardly ever paid off. Lost items are a different story.
Not saying this happens all the time, but that is what my experience has been.
opmustard


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Jul 17, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Lot of sick people out there Leon.



Your teaching and scaring me, here. Ok, no more marking them fragile. I do pack the bottles so we’ll,like this, with old hose pieces sliced and put on the neck to protect and will make my own packing and tape it maybe with a new roll of tape- squeeze it into a flat rate legal envelope for $8.25? I’ve never had a problem, but no more marking them with a target! Really I think you could drop my packages off a 4 story building and they would survive! If there is any more room in the flat rate envelope, I will fill it with bubble wrap. That might be why they are frustrated because they can’t break it! 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 17, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Your teaching and scaring me, here. Ok, no more marking them fragile. I do pack the bottles so we’ll,like this, with old hose pieces sliced and put on the neck to protect and will make my own packing and tape it maybe with a new roll of tape- squeeze it into a flat rate legal envelope for $8.25? I’ve never had a problem, but no more marking them with a target! Really I think you could drop my packages off a 4 story building and they would survive! If there is any more room in the flat rate envelope, I will fill it with bubble wrap. That might be why they are frustrated because they can’t break it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be how you pack something out if breaking, you could probably run that over with a tank.


----------



## willong (Jul 17, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Lot of sick people out there Leon.


That is why, despite how strongly I feel about some issues, I never put bumper stickers or decals on any of my vehicles that might indicate an affiliation or political viewpoint. Hell, an out-of-state license plate or even the mere make and model of one's vehicle is enough to trigger some idiots these days. I also try to be aware of what is visible through the windows of my parked truck--I'd hate to return to vehicle parked at the trailhead after a tiring backpack only to find tires slashed by some ass.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 17, 2021)

willong said:


> That is why, despite how strongly I feel about some issues, I never put bumper stickers or decals on any of my vehicles that might indicate an affiliation or political viewpoint. Hell, an out-of-state license plate or even the mere make and model of one's vehicle is enough to trigger some idiots these days. I also try to be aware of what is visible through the windows of my parked truck--I'd hate to return to vehicle parked at the trailhead after a tiring backpack only to find tires slashed by some ass.


I spent eight years in the military, it's sad that this country has turned into a place where you can express your view. Used to be the Cornerstone of THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 17, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I spent eight years in the military, it's sad that this country has turned into a place where you can' express your view. Used to be the Cornerstone of THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 17, 2021)

Sorry spell check supposed to be can't


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 17, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Sorry spell check supposed to be can't


----------



## willong (Jul 17, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Sorry spell check supposed to be can't


Assumed that was you intention.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 18, 2021)

I had tree blobs sent to me in a bubble pack. Each was rolled up in a bubble pack but that was not enough. All the bubbles were mostly popped. Amazingly all the bottles survived.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I had tree blobs sent to me in a bubble pack. Each was rolled up in a bubble pack but that was not enough. All the bubbles were mostly popped. Amazingly all the bottles survived.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I think you were very lucky, putting a round bottle in bubble pack, well it survived. The med. Type one no problem, a round one I would a box. That's just me.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 18, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I think you were very lucky, putting a round bottle in bubble pack, well it survived. The med. Type one no problem, a round one I would a box. That's just me.


It was sent to me like this. I would never sent a bottle in a bag. That is just asking for trouble.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 19, 2021)

Most of my hundreds and hundreds of shipping experiences have been good. Two notable failures though. One guy was too lazy to find a big enough box and let the neck of a quart soda stick out the top (well, it was covered by the box's flap). Needless to say, the neck didn't survive. More recently, Holabird Auctions sent two hutches, unwrapped in a box. Both bottles were basically crushed glass by the time they made it to me. One hutch was common, but the other one was rare. To his credit, Holabird refunded everything. I've also had a number of bottles mailed to me in plain (unpadded) envelopes and they made it just fine, perplexing and lucky as that is.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 19, 2021)

mctaggart67 said:


> Most of my hundreds and hundreds of shipping experiences have been good. Two notable failures though. One guy was too lazy to find a big enough box and let the neck of a quart soda stick out the top (well, it was covered by the box's flap). Needless to say, the neck didn't survive. More recently, Holabird Auctions sent two hutches, unwrapped in a box. Both bottles were basically crushed glass by the time they made it to me. One hutch was common, but the other one was rare. To his credit, Holabird refunded everything. I've also had a number of bottles mailed to me in plain (unpadded) envelopes and they made it just fine, perplexing and lucky as that is.


More than not,most are damaged do not being packaged properly.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 19, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> More than not,most are damaged do not being packaged properly.



I agree. Based on my experiences, postal services in Canada, the U.S.A., Great Britain, and Ireland do a great job because of their staff. I tip my hat.


----------

